# ok...got me hooked



## sgartennga (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok guys...all the cool stuff that y'all put on here got me hooked. I ordered a cheap lathe today and set of beginner chisels. Do any of you suggest any type of wood - other than 'cheap' - to start learning with?

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2015)

Tell your wife it isn't my fault. I can't hardly get any sleep because of all the voodoo dolls that have been made for me to stick needles into but tell her I didn't order your lathe . . . . you did. 

Congrats man joking aside, you're at the beginning of an addiction that will be loads of fun. I'll let the call makers advise you on the particulars on getting started though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome to a great hobby/interest/passion. Find a local sawmill and go see what they have for scraps and cutoffs. Maple, walnut, cherry, and ash are all good woods to turn, in my opinion... so if any of those are local you're in business.


----------



## RayBell (Mar 19, 2015)

Stephen, I suggest any wood that is common to your local. Maple seems to be everywhere, so that may be a good start. Also while others love turning green wood, as do I please start with dry blanks. Instant gratification, and welcome to the vortex, you will be purchasing lathes, tools, chucks, etc from now to the apocalypse. I love it. Very enjoyable hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 19, 2015)

Congrats ! Just remember to make stuff for your wife first and it will all be good . Of course u will need to get used to her saying" oh that's pretty, It's mine "

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2015)

Exactly what Tom said is going to happen. You'll need to make a new shelf to hold all the new goodies. 
Bottle stoppers are a good start. The ones with a dowel and silicone tips are good ones.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/BS5.html

Stay away from these...these are crap...
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/BS2.html

Pens are neat...

Definitely check out local mills. Even tree cutting services. Aske em if you can look through their junk pile. Don't forget to be gracious to them. Maybe make the owner something...or even a 12 pack of beer or bottle of good wine works...try not to offer them cash. Or they will expect it all the time...

Dry wood is great. If you want to invest in a moisture meter, that would be a plus....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 19, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Congrats ! Just remember to make stuff for your wife first and it will all be good . Of course u will need to get used to her saying" oh that's pretty, It's mine "



my ex never did that. what does that say about my work... what does it say about her

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 19, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> my ex never did that. what does that say about my work... what does it say about her



I'm sure when u find the right gal, she will do both !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> my ex never did that. what does that say about my work... what does it say about her



Key words . . . 



APBcustoms said:


> my ex ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 19, 2015)

welcome to the vortex ... 

we got another

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 20, 2015)

Here's my 2 cents.

To answer your question, it is never too early to start using good wood. Why? You'll want to either keep or give away your first turnings. Those will be around for a long time (family tends to hang onto these sorts of things). So, get good wood to offset maybe some beginner mistakes... 

Now, that said, two things: 

First of all, these words were said to me when I first started turning, and they've stuck in my head... Do NOT deny yourself the pleasure of turning green wood! Dry wood is kinda no fun to turn. Wet wood is. Turn green wood. Practice on green wood. That wood will take time to dry. By the time you've roughed out a bunch of bowls, your tool control will be much better when you go back to finish the dried bowls...and there won't be that much dry wood to remove...most of it is already gone!

Secondly, good wood does not necessarily mean spalted, burly, crotch, figured wood. But rather solid clean wood. Not that pine and poplar can't look nice. But get wood that will cut easily. Burl will/can beat you up horribly...even when green. But a good soft maple will cut nicely will little tear out. Actually, ambrosia maple will cut and finish as easily as plain maple. But it is pretty as hell! So, that would be an example of a good wood to start with.

Now, to move ahead, my advice is this: Okay, you bought a cheap lathe and cheap tools. I can't blame you. You don't really now yet whether you are going to enjoy turning. IF you find that you don't just enjoy it, but you really want to pursue this art/craft, go get yourself the best, biggest, what you would call the most outrageous lathe you can afford. Why, because you'll save yourself a ton of money that way. Buying a 12", selling it to upgrade to a 16", selling that to upgrade to an 18 or 20", just to settle into a 24-25" costs a LOT more money than going out and buying a 24-25" lathe. Of course, not everyone can afford a 24-25" lathe, but if you can, do it...IF, that is, you've discovered that you are hooked on turning, and want to go as far as you can. A super large lathe like this gives you WAY more than a larger swing. And you'll like every single feature that it'll give you. Also, you'll want quality tools, and ways to sharpen them...razor sharp....repeated razor sharp edges.

Welcome to what we call the vortex. It not only sucks YOU in, but open up your wallet, 'cause it'll suck the money right out of it, too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 4


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome to the twisty turny world of round things! Mike MD's advice is spot on. I wish I'd known it when I started turning.


----------



## thrainson (Mar 20, 2015)

Woodtick sells good tools here... You just need to make your handle. My 1 cent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the welcoming, encouragement, and advice. You guys are all awesome. I cant wait to get some sawdust flying


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll second or third the recommendation to start with something green and local. Avoid pine just because the sap sticks to everything. In Georgia, you should have access to Bradford pear, sweetgum, and maple... They're all nice to turn wet or dry, but wet wood is definitely more fun.

I agree with the sharpening advice. Dull tools can make the best of turners look bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 20, 2015)

Out of curiosity...why does everyone seem to be saying that wet wood is more fun to turn than dry?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 20, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Dull tools can make the best of turners look bad.


And, genetics takes care of the rest of them...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2015)

sgartennga said:


> Out of curiosity...why does everyone seem to be saying that wet wood is more fun to turn than dry?



Long strings of curls come screaming off the gouge with no dust... What's not to love?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2015)

sgartennga said:


> Out of curiosity...why does everyone seem to be saying that wet wood is more fun to turn than dry?



That's easy to answer. To quote one of my favorite turners . . . .

_Long strings of curls come screaming off the gouge with no dust... What's not to love?


_

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Mar 20, 2015)

Plus you get your shower while working!

Seriously, Mike's advice is very good. Once you decide you want to turn forever, begin making investments in good tools and equipment rather than trying to accumulate stuff on the cheap. You will save over the long run, and be happier and more productive along the way. The CBN grinding wheels being discussed in another thread are a great example. Compared head to head with a cheap grinding wheel, CBN wheels are insanely, obscenely expensive. Consider the number of times you'll replace cheap wheels, time/money spent balancing them and making them round and cleaning them, the number of tools you'll screw up overheating while learning to sharpen, sharpening time, and the risk of them disintegrating in your face... all of a sudden the cost differential isn't bad at all. And sharpening with CBN wheels is fast and, actually, enjoyable - mainly because it isn't hard to be successful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome to the world of turning, Stephen! You're going to enjoy it - and you will quickly be spending a LOT of money on tools and other items to go with the lathe!

Just out of curiosity, what lathe did you get? What kind of items are you looking to turn?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 21, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Welcome to the world of turning, Stephen! You're going to enjoy it - and you will quickly be spending a LOT of money on tools and other items to go with the lathe!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what lathe did you get? What kind of items are you looking to turn?


I'll post pics when it comes in. I plan on starting with a few fishing lures that are a different type from what I already make (hand carve) and try some turkey calls, maybe. I'd like to try some small bowls too. Do you all have any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 21, 2015)

Pens are fun - and addicting. Just getting started on bowls myself - they're fun too. (Gotta keep the bowls I make small though - my lathe only has a 10" swing!) I haven't made a call, but there are some greaet call makers who can give you some awesome help in making them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 21, 2015)

Stephan- Welcome to a rabbit hole.... @woodtickgreg makes some excellent tools. I have a round and RS from him and I would say I use them 85% of the time.
As for the wood, you will find some insane wood on here, but you will also find some awesome more common wood types that have grain patterns that you won't find anywhere else. Im sure you will also quickly discover, WB members are some of the most helpful/generous people you will ever find. You said you are starting with lures, I'm sure you will expand into other things after seeing some of the stuff posted here. I started with pens then started going into duck calls, ect. Now, I don't even turkey hunt and I want to make a pot call because of some of the awesome ones on here @JR Custom Calls -I blame you!!!. If you get into pen making, it might be helpful to start with some of the funline kits. They are pretty cheap and you can sell them for a little bit to cover the costs if you want.


----------

